
The Pint-Sized Supercomputer That Companies Are Scrambling to Get - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603075/the-pint-sized-supercomputer-that-companies-are-scrambling-to-get/
======
microcolonel
This is not a supercomputer, it is a power-dense workstation. A supercomputer
is what you get when you network enough of these to fill at least one large
room.

This article is, I hope, a native ad.

~~~
jdietrich
To be fair, a single rack of these would get you into the Top500 list.
"Supercomputer" might be hyperbole, but not by a huge degree. The DGX-1 is a
serious bit of kit that achieves completely unprecedented efficiency.

------
disposablezero
Better technology through content marketing.

------
nurettin
coördinating << author might be typing on a german or turkish layout

~~~
colanderman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaeresis_(diacritic)#English](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaeresis_\(diacritic\)#English)

